# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Cemil çöllü

## ceyda

24 HAZİRAN 1979 

Manisa'lıydı. 35 yaşında, evli ve çocuk 
sahibiydi. Manisa'da eczacılık yapıyordu. Aynı zamanda Manisa MHP il başkanıydı. 
Olay günü saat 15.00 sıralarında eczanesini basan komünist militanlar tarafından 
kurşunlanarak şehid edildi. Cenazesi Manisa'da toprağa verildi.

----------

